# Who Will Not Be Getting Another GSD After Their GSD Passes?



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I've heard a couple people say that they will not own another GSD after their current GSD or GSDs pass.

So who will not be getting another GSD? Why not?


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

I've thought about it a lot....I am torn. Kaos is truly the dog love of my life:wub: I would love another Shepherd when he is gone...but I would be so worried that the new dog would never measure up to him. Does that make sense? We know a breeder who bred K's sister (who's now retired) but they have a daughter of hers they have bred and are working on titling and training a granddaughter to eventually breed (2-3yrs) I truly think I would if I could get one of her pups. Not sure how much of how great he is is because of his genes.....but for sentimental reasons I would only truly be gung-ho about it if the new pup shared some of his lineage. That could change though once he's gone....because I can't imagine not going to sleep and waking up every morning with a GSD. (good thing our Mastiff/GSD mix can't read, it might hurt his feelings)


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I can't imagine having anything other than a gsd. When our Omy died I felt the same, that no other dog could fill those paws but Stosh is so different but just as wonderful.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I have so many breeds that I'm interested in... I'm not sure if I'll live long enough to have another GSD. I think the next breed I'll get is an Australian Shepherd... something a bit smaller and less protective.

I currently have three dogs, ages 3, 3.5, and 4, and vowed to never own more than two again, so it will (hopefully) be awhile before I have to think about getting another.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

This is be the only breed for me. Hopefully it will be along time b4 i have to think about getting another, unless of course i move to a different location and have lots and lots of acreage, then of course there will be more to add. But for now my 2 are very young still 1-almost a yr. 1- almost 2 yrs old.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Stosh said:


> I can't imagine having anything other than a gsd. When our Omy died I felt the same, that no other dog could fill those paws but Stosh is so different but just as wonderful.


Thank you...that at least gives me some hope. Don't get me wrong. I love our Sherman (EM/GSD x) he and I's relationship is completely different than Kaos and I though. A lot of it is probably because he is still so young and naughty


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I will only ever own GSDs and then one dog as a family pet. Right now that is Coke but someday I would like to try a Saint Bernard. As much as I am "into" my GSDs I don't really see myself as a "dog person" and the list of breeds I have any interest in is about 1/100th the length of the list of breeds I would never consider owning.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

GSDs only for me... I've often thought about what I will do after Sigurd passes... he's the love of my life! I couldn't imagine not having a GSD around... but, my husband is severely allergic to Sigurd, so once he's gone I doubt my DH will want another one... so once he passes we probably will be dogless.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Only GSDs for me as well. I will have them in my life until the end of my days!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

mysweetkaos said:


> I've thought about it a lot....I am torn. Kaos is truly the dog love of my life:wub: I would love another Shepherd when he is gone...but I would be so worried that the new dog would never measure up to him. Does that make sense?


It makes perfect sense. It's part of the reason we went with a puppy instead of another rescue after Cash died. He was an awesome, unique, amazing dog and I was worried I wouldn't be able to be fair to another adult, that I wouldn't be able to bond with him because I was always comparing him with Cash. The amazing thing is that sometimes Kopper reminds me so much of Cash I get teary. He's definitely his own dog, but some of his little quirks and mannerisms are so similar that we say Cash is whispering in his ear. Getting Kopper turned out to be absolutely the right thing for us.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

To me, as time and passing go on, is like a book. It starts as a sentence, then a paragraph, then a page, a chapter. Then it ends. But a new sentence, page, etc. begins again. Never ending. The joy of that chapter is always in that book of life, never replaced, never forgotten. Each chapter brings a new start and ending. I've had many German Shepherds through 40 years, each with a different story, no two were the same. The answer to your question is yes, I would get another German Shepherd. Why? Because of their loyality, trust, love, devotion to us. I never would get one just for replacement of the one that passed. That would be unfair to the new one. This household will always have a German Shepherd. A new chapter of life, for the book..


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't know. It depends.

It depends on when I lose Dakota. If it were to happen in the very near future yes, another GSD for me. If I were to get a 2nd dog another GSD would be on my list.

10 years out, I'll be 65 and I don't know if I'd want a bigger dog. Have to wait till I get there. I will always want a dog.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I will only have GSDs if I get my way. Hubby would like a doberman (grew up with one). 

I am having a hard time with the thought of getting another male. I know I will ALWAYS have a female GSD but since TJ passed in August the thought of trying to find another male that would even come close to how wonderful he was is hard to think about. I am sure eventually I will have another male but it may take some time. What's odd about that is TJ was the "everyones" dog and Kya is MY dog and I know I will be able to get another female even though I'm very close to Kya. People work in weird ways I suppose.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I think the only way I would end up with another pb gsd (don't currently have one) is if I found a cat and kid friendly working line adult to adopt. When I'm ready for another dog I will be looking for the right dog for my situation. The last time it turned out to be Rafi who is not a gsd but was listed with a gsd rescue. I might adopt another mali or I might adopt a rottie mix or I might adopt a gsd mix. 

I love the gsd temperament but I don't love the health problems (even though I've become a pro at dealing with them).


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Emoore said:


> It makes perfect sense. It's part of the reason we went with a puppy instead of another rescue after Cash died. He was an awesome, unique, amazing dog and I was worried I wouldn't be able to be fair to another adult, that I wouldn't be able to bond with him because I was always comparing him with Cash. The amazing thing is that sometimes Kopper reminds me so much of Cash I get teary. He's definitely his own dog, but some of his little quirks and mannerisms are so similar that we say Cash is whispering in his ear. Getting Kopper turned out to be absolutely the right thing for us.


That just gave me goosebumps...in a good way. When we adopted our foster Sherman...part of me knew the only reason I would do it now is because if K was already gone, I would always compare him and not love him for who he is...but rather compare him to what he isn't. I just wish we could have K cloned...that would settle it all, but since that is not a possibility his sisters line is the closest I'm going to get.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm not sure, if the right GSD comes along then yes...But regardless of the breed I don't think I could get a puppy, I don't know why, it just feels like all that puppy energy and antics would tarnish his stoic memory. We got Blitz after he spent close to year looking for a home, and even longer being bounced around homes before that...Getting a puppy feels like the easy way out-"well now that Blitz is gone, lets get a fun carefree puppy with no issues!" Blitz is nothing like a puppy, so it would feel wrong having one. 

We'll probably get a rescue of some kind-Aussie, GSD, Border Collie, cattle dog-any mixes containing those.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll never say never, and couldn't say forever. But if/when I get another GSD it would be for far different reasons then the reasons I bought my current GSD for.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Well said FredD!!!
I will always have a GSD.(Have since 1978, don't see it changing.)

But females ONLY. So that means one GSD at a time. 

A second dog, will be male and a different breed. Also preferably smaller. Not a "little dog", but smaller than a GSD. I like the 30 to 50lb range for a second dog. Right now, my preference is an Australian Cattle Dog or an ACD/Australian Shepherd cross. I've thought about a pure bred Aussie, but want less coat and a little less height that the average Aussie.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

My husband and I both agree that GSD's are the dogs for us. I would consider getting an adult GSD next time around if my girl gets to live to 13 I am not sure if I want the puppy experience again in 13 years.


----------



## heronponie (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't think I would get another GSD pup, but I will probably get an adult GSD for my next dog (rescue?). I love the breed, and hope to always have one around.

The other dog in my avatar is an eskie, and I love her to BITS but there is no way I'd ever get another. I didnt know the breed reputation when I got her... hindsight 20/20!


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

I will always have a German Shepherd, or 2, in my life. I am hooked on the breed. 

You said it well, FredD!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We will always have a GSD in our home. They are, in my opinion of course, the best watch/guard dogs because they think, discriminate, easy to train, respectful and bond so closely to their people.
I'm sure other breeds could do this, but for us, it's a GSD. 
That said, we'll have other smaller dog breeds (like my Doxies) but we'll always have a GSD. I know that already.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

All my life I have always loved GSD's, had several in my life growing up. When my husband & I lost our first GSD, Cheyenne we were devastated. We had learned about Shilohs and he said that was going to be our next dog. I ended up getting 2 Shiloh's. Don't get me wrong they are great dogs. One of the main reasons we went with them was to hope for good healthy dogs. Both have health issues. Then Lakota our WGSD came along, my munchkin dog, now about 70lbs. Let me tell you after dealing with 115lb dogs I absolutely love having a smaller dog, specially when it comes to bath time. 
*If* I were to stray away from GSD's I would want a Belgian Tervuren, unfortuantely they are prone to seizures and I have had my fill of them. I thought about a small lap dog, but I don't think I could.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I kicked around other breeds and even a mixed breed from a shelter that is in a program where the dogs are trained basic commands first. I was going to wait until my 14-year-old GS passed before getting another dog, but he misses having a canine housemate and it seems like younger dogs learn a bit from older ones. I looked and looked, kicked around pros and cons. I made the comment to my friend about one con of GS, vacuuming all the time, and she laughed and said, "You've had German Shepherds for almost 30 years now, it's why you have a Dyson, so it's not like a change." When I went to see the GS on my list of possible candidates, one look into those intelligent little eyes and I was suckered. So yes, it's another German Shepherd I'm bringing home next week.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

So this might not quite count, because we will always have a GSD around. But once our older two pass, they will not be replaced. Hopefully, this spring, we will have our (last) dog for awhile, bringing us to a total of 5. However, once the older girls pass we will keep the number at 3. 

For my personal pick, I have a mal and will never go back to a GSD as my own personal dog. My SO is still a GSD nut and will always choose the GSD over the mal. So for me personally, I won't replace with another GSD. I will get another mal when the time comes for my puppy pick again.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I will own another eventually, but I am having second thoughts about getting another Shepherd for my _next_ dog.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm going to answer for my Shiloh.

I got Jazz, my Shiloh Shepherd, thinking that a calm and gentle bigger dog with lower drive was what I wanted. As it turns out I got a Shiloh with a hard temperament and lots of drive. What I discovered is that I love that about him but he definitely is not characteristic of a Shiloh. Since I am new to Agility but am in love with it, it makes more sense that my next dog is a WLGSD and not a Shiloh. I'm not getting another dog until both of mine pass away, so I have plenty of time to research and prepare myself, but the next dog will definitely be a GSD.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Caledon said:


> I don't know. It depends.
> 
> It depends on when I lose Dakota. If it were to happen in the very near future yes, another GSD for me. If I were to get a 2nd dog another GSD would be on my list.
> 
> 10 years out, I'll be 65 and I don't know if I'd want a bigger dog. Have to wait till I get there. I will always want a dog.


I was 65 when we got Abby, so I will be approaching 80 if she has a full lifespan. I guess she will be my first and last GSD. If I am VERY healthy at that time I would only get a dog that one of my kids would be willing to adopt 'if needed'.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Definitely a GSD. Probably a rescued adult--my biggest concern is that I remain physically active enough to do justice to an adult GSD's need for play and exercise 15 and 20 years from now.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

I will say too....after being on this site for awhile. I feel completely incompetent and overwhelmed with looking at breeders. Knowing what I've learned we've completely lucked out with Big K. So that whole process concerns me quite a bit, which would affect when/if we ever had another one.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm sticking with Mals.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, I will get another GSD. But there are other breeds I would like to have as well. Next dog will most likely be another gsd but I'm also looking at beaucerons, aussies, and dobermans. Maybe a rottie.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I've had three GSDs, only one remains now - a 14 year old American line girl named Lexus. My other dogs are Belgian Sheepdogs, a Cardiagn Corgi (really my hubsand's dog) and a PyrShep puppy. 

GSDs were my first love and will always be a breed I'm interested in and admire but I don't see myself getting another in the foreseeable future. My needs and wants have changed and GSDs don't necessarily mesh as well now as they did when I got mine. Probably the biggest issue for me deciding not to add another GSD is the risk of same sex aggression. As much as I loved Jora and would love another dog just like her (even though I know there never will be one), living with her complicated things greatly. Of course, not all GSDs will be SSA but it's next to impossible to predict which will be until they are mature and living with other mature same sex dogs. I feel my situation, with several dogs of each sex I would be pushing my luck bringing in another GSD. I would only have another GSD if/when the GSD could be the only dog of that sex in the household.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

My personal dog will always be a male GSD, and I hope that I always have one. We toss around the idea of adding a female to the family, I'd like another GSD but our Mal was my husband's heart dog. I'm hoping he'll come over to the GSD side, the though of another Mal-gal makes me need a nap.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I will never get a puppy, of any breed. Too many great adult dogs out there. If I do get another GSD, it would be from a rescue or the pound. I am also not opposed to a mix As I get older, I would SERIOUSLY consider adopting or fostering a senior GSD.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have always loved GSDs. When I found out we were getting a GSD I was so excited. I will always have at least 1 GSD in my life along with other breeds.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

My oldest GSD is barely 3 years old so hopefully it's an issue I won't need to worry about for a long, long time. At this point in my life I really can't imagine not having a shepherd in the house. I may own a different breed of dog at the same time at some point.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Dad says no more dogs ever. Cujo is six. He loves Cujo, so does Mom. He grieved badly when Kitty passed, and had a hard time putting Pip down. He is tired of hair, and wet feet around the water pot. He is also going to be 70, and well, I think the expense of the dog, the worrying about taking the dog out etc. He's had a couple of surgeries, is going through some health issues, and helped Mom over come some issues, and she has current issues, and running every five minutes or so to my sister's to help with her babies, I just think he feels a bit stretched a bit too thin. 

As for Mom, she loves her boy, and I think she would do another one when he goes. Not sure though. 

As for my house, there will be GSDs, until the green garbage trucks come for me. .


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I have 3 dogs currently, 2 male GSDs who will soon be 11 and 10 years of age and a female poodle going on 12. I have been in contact with my next pup's breeder (Admin here) for years on the subject of getting a pup from her even though I am not planning on getting him until 2014. 

I plan on doing obedience, a little agility, and getting him registered as a Therapy Dog. He will be the new demo and PR dog for Karl's Kids Program and used in various other activities with our non-profit work. He should be quite busy with his career and with being my companion and home assistance dog.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

After I lost my last GSD...I thought I would never get another GSD. Well I have Uschi now. I have said after she is gone, I will not get another GSD....but I'm sure that will change too. 

However, I did tell my BF that he could pick the next dog we do get.....


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

After Koch passed this year I didn't want one for awhile. Looking for another come April time. Love to get one now, but just not ready yet.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> I have so many breeds that I'm interested in...
> 
> I currently have three dogs, ages 3, 3.5, and 4, and vowed to never own more than two again, so it will (hopefully) be awhile before I have to think about getting another.


I feel pretty much the same in that I won't own three at a time again. Mine are spaced at 8, 4 and 7 months. If the world is kind to me, I have many, many years before I lose any of them. (Avg lifespan for my oldest is 15, same for my middle.) Who knows where I'll be that far down the road, about a decade if, again, the world is kind to us ... but there are also many breeds I like.



heronponie said:


> ....The other dog in my avatar is an eskie, and I love her to BITS but there is no way I'd ever get another. I didnt know the breed reputation when I got her... hindsight 20/20!


Oh no!  What don't you like about your eskie? How old is she? They definitely mellow with age, or at least mine has. She has almost no faults other than a bit too much barking at times and flea allergies. :laugh: But, to be honest, I don't know if I'd get another Eskie. Lots of work to keep her coat unmatted and healthy.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it could be when we go who our GSD's are going pick to be in their pack?



LaRen616 said:


> I've heard a couple people say that they will not own another GSD after their current GSD or GSDs pass.
> 
> So who will not be getting another GSD? Why not?


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I will be getting another GSD when my current dogs are around 8 years old.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Always have two shepherds at once, that way the cycle continues. xD LOL

You know, the one thing I dread is knowing all of my pets are similar in age.....then I think when that time comes....one by one. Eugh...


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I will get another GSD - and from Rinus if he's still breeding. If he's not, and is willing, I'll ask him to find me one. I can't imagine not having an Ike/Kastle personality in the house - they just bring too much happiness to me. 

I might consider another Dutch Shepherd (from rescue) someday but not anytime soon as I am still too raw over Madix. 

I am also totally smitten with my Cardigan Corgi and imagine I will be going back to her breeder again and again as well. 

I love having two, and find I can easily train two young, demanding, athletic dogs. I will stick to two active pups but no more than that, unless one is older and then get another pup etc. My two are close in age though so I guess I'll wait and see how they mature and who wants to keep working with me before I think about the next round


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

I had sworn off all dogs once Kayla passed this past Mothers Day weekend. I was so sad and I couldn't even look at a German Shepherd without thinking of her. Finding her stash of toys, leashes, fancy collars, blankets and all her old meds were all individual events that made me cry. 

During October something changed, I found a picture of her with the kids playing in the Autumn leaves that made me decide it was time. That picture gave me a warm fuzzy instead of the sad tears. I started to be able to smile at GSDs and wanted another one. 

Hubby came through. :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I will always have a GSD in my life, most likely a black one, but I probably will only have 1 GSD at a time, I find 2 GSDs = too much hair.

I would like to get a Dalmatian as my next dog, I plan on learning about them as much as I can and meeting as many as I can before getting one in the future. If for some reason I do not think the Dal is what I am looking for then I will get a Doberman, I've been around enough of them to know that it is a dog I would love to have.

When Sin is about 7 or 8 I might add a dog then but for now my 2 black beauties are enough for me. :wub:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

To be perfectly honest, and I hope not to hurt anyone's feelings... but I don't even "look" at other breeds really. I did look into the Mal and do like SOME things about them, but just couldn't further my research on the breed. I just have no interest or warm fuzzy feelings about any other type of dog. 

I grew up with GSD's and have my pups who I love working and playing with and couldn't imagine having anything but them.

When I am older and can't manage a puppy GSD or a young green GSD then I will more than likely adopt an older GSD from a rescue or shelter.

I saw a baby Husky yesterday and although I did go over and give her a pet, she really didn't do anything for me... but yet I have been known to stalk GSD pups/dogs all over the neighbourhood just to ask the owner questions... lmao.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I can't imagine life without a GSD in it. 

My family has had GSDs for as long as I can remember, one after the other, even two or more together. The only time we didn't have one we had a Pointer and a Belgian Groenendael, and I loved and adored them, but boy, did I miss having a GSD too.

So yeah, I still plan to have more German Shepherds, even if it's painful as heck to lose one. Maybe because after having so many dogs I've learned they're all different and I could never compare one with the other.


----------



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

No I will not be getting another GSD when Hawkeye passes (he's only 20months, so he'll be around for a long time), when my first GSD passed I had said never again, Keisha was the perfect dog, well hubby wanted another GSD and I gave in.... I'm not sorry that I got Hawkeye, but I find with a GSD there's always hair my walls are filthy were he passes - he so big - I have a female boxer and she takes up so little room as compared to Hawkeye and shes so clean, no water puddle after she drinks no doggy odor when it's raining out, Hawkeye well he's Hawkeye what can I say ......... but I love the big horse 

BTW his nickname is horse or big ox!!!


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I won't say that I would never have another one, but there are SOOO many breeds out there I'd like to have! Ideally, Id like to get a standard black and tan, one mostly black with some red, and an all white one, + other breeds I am interested in. However, I currently have 3 big dogs and live in a city that has a 2 dog law. I also don't have the space for another dog. I'm hoping to be able to buy a nice house with acres of land in the next 10 years and then I will be able to have 5-7 dogs at a time.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I'd like to try a golden after this GSD...but we'll see, I don't even have my puppy home with me yet. 

I'll be a one dog household until retirement, so the breeds I'm interested in must be rotated.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

marshies said:


> I'll be a one dog household until retirement,


That's a bold statement.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Emoore said:


> That's a bold statement.


I think so too. But considering that the boy-friend and I both grew up in no-dog households, and that we both have all-consuming professional careers, it'll be hard to give the fair time and attention to 2 dogs.

I do want a cat though.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I like hair so I want another GSD,actually I like having Daisy and Lucky,I love sychronized barking ,staring, begging and in general just watching them together.Problem is I also would like a corgi and maybe a lab or Ive always wanted a Norwegian Elkhound. I see them at the dog shows they are great. I think I will always have two dogs and I hope my current two will be here a very long time


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

I talked about this with friends. They chose not to get another dog when their's passed. I didn't think I could make it without one. Heidi was the light of my life for almost seven years. When she passed, it really hurt, but I wanted another GSD.

I found Abby almost before I was ready. I was happy to find a sable at the shelter instead of a black and tan so she at least looked a little different. Abby is a wonderful dog but our life is a little different than what I had with Heidi. Not better or worse, just different. 

I saw a sign awhile back that said "who rescued who?" That really applies given that Heidi really changed my life and I was rapidly slipping into bad habits of my younger days.

I'll have a GSD as long as I'm able to give them the care they need.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm died in the wool GSD. I'm on my third one. Every one that died made me go through a nightmare of grief and sorrow that I wouldn't wish on my worse enemy. But I live by myself and can't imagine a better companion than the GSD.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Before Luther I had my once in a lifetime dog. He was not pure GSD but close. 
When he died of haemangiosarcoma I never thought twice about getting a pure GSD.
I didn't want to replace my other dog but I new all the things that made him so special were because of the shepherd in him. Luther is different but in so many ways the same.
He sits in the sandpit with my 3yr old and just watches him just like my other dog did.
I was watching them yesterday and did a double take as it was like my other dog was back again. 
It is hard starting all over again and when I am telling my mum about something Luther has done that has annoyed me she always reminds me of what my other dog was like as a pup.....I got him at 5 months and he had had 4 homes cause he was well...just a puppy....he was no angle but you forget that after 11years.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

You know? I've said because I'm in my mid forties that Alice would probably be my last GSD puppy. 
But I seriously doubt that.
After Loki died; I lasted a whopping two weeks before I got Alice. My house was too quiet.
Apparently my wish for a non-quiet house was granted with The Fruitbat/German Yodeler!


Love her to death. She's been a challenge and a blessing to deal with.


----------



## Dust of the Sun (Nov 27, 2011)

*Gotta Ask this on THIS thread*

At first, after reading the topic question on this thread and all the affirmative replies I thought my question would be on the wrong thread...but now I think I'm in the right place. My 13 year old GSD mix passed from cancer, organ failure and strokes...can't imagine life without her...I NEVER imagined life without her...brokenhearted would be putting it mildly...I feel destroyed having cried 3 straight weeks daily..

So my question is this: I love the breed but constantly see reference to the unhealthy nature of GSDs and the myriad of health issues they supposedly have...moreso than other breeds...my dog, granted was a mix...and cancer is prevalent everywhere now in people and dogs...but you all that have posted here...what is your take on this?? Are GSDs much more inclined to health problems?? I can't replace my Abbey ever but maybe I can't live without a dog. And GSDs appeal to me most. But I am a bit discouraged at the negativity I've read elsewhere about GSDs having so many health problems...I would really appreciate your thoughts!! Dust


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Dust of the Sun said:


> At first, after reading the topic question on this thread and all the affirmative replies I thought my question would be on the wrong thread...but now I think I'm in the right place. My 13 year old GSD mix passed from cancer, organ failure and strokes...can't imagine life without her...I NEVER imagined life without her...brokenhearted would be putting it mildly...I feel destroyed having cried 3 straight weeks daily..
> 
> So my question is this: I love the breed but constantly see reference to the unhealthy nature of GSDs and the myriad of health issues they supposedly have...moreso than other breeds...my dog, granted was a mix...and cancer is prevalent everywhere now in people and dogs...but you all that have posted here...what is your take on this?? Are GSDs much more inclined to health problems?? I can't replace my Abbey ever but maybe I can't live without a dog. And GSDs appeal to me most. But I am a bit discouraged at the negativity I've read elsewhere about GSDs having so many health problems...I would really appreciate your thoughts!! Dust


I think that any purebreed dog has certain health risks inherent in the breed. I think if you work w/ a good breeder get to know them and their lines and their puppies as they become adults and you can minimize those issues. GSD rescue dogs are wonderful especially if you get to work w/ a good rescue. I have a coworker who had a very sick beagle lots of vet trips surgeries etc that had just passed to the rainbow bridge.. I know people w/ dobies,rotties boxers and mutts who have severe health issues.To love a dog is to put your heart in harms way no matter what breed. It is worth it ! Sorry didnt mean to get all sappy.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Dust of the Sun said:


> At first, after reading the topic question on this thread and all the affirmative replies I thought my question would be on the wrong thread...but now I think I'm in the right place. My 13 year old GSD mix passed from cancer, organ failure and strokes...can't imagine life without her...I NEVER imagined life without her...brokenhearted would be putting it mildly...I feel destroyed having cried 3 straight weeks daily..
> 
> So my question is this: I love the breed but constantly see reference to the unhealthy nature of GSDs and the myriad of health issues they supposedly have...moreso than other breeds...my dog, granted was a mix...and cancer is prevalent everywhere now in people and dogs...but you all that have posted here...what is your take on this?? Are GSDs much more inclined to health problems?? I can't replace my Abbey ever but maybe I can't live without a dog. And GSDs appeal to me most. But I am a bit discouraged at the negativity I've read elsewhere about GSDs having so many health problems...I would really appreciate your thoughts!! Dust


I'm very sorry about the loss of your pup. I do know the feeling. It hurts to have lost her, but 13 years is a good life span for a large breed dog. If you don't feel like she lived long enough, you might want to consider a smaller breed. 


Also, like Daisy&LuckysMom said, all purebreds have certain health risks that the breed is known for. When you have a mix, your mix is at risk for all of the health problems both breeds are known for. 

If a GSD appeals to you, go with your heart. I've heard of dogs passing away at 9 and I've heard of them living to 14 or 15. Unfortunately we put our hearts on the line acquiring a dog, knowing we will outlive them.


----------



## Dust of the Sun (Nov 27, 2011)

*A Rescue GSD??*

Thanks Emoore and DaisyandLuckysMom- then this brings the follow on....There are so many Rescue Dogs out there I feel since mine was a rescue, if I got a purebred GSD she/he should be a rescue.

Not that I particularly want a WGSD, but on Petfinders for example, there were 181 of them....that is so sad.

Given all the health problems a rescue might mean...what would you experts do specifically before deciding on a rescue?? What should I do? If it's an older dog would it make sense to do hip/elbow xrays and myleopathy test...yes/no?? Something else?? I've been thru so much with the vet these last many months I would like to attempt to skirt that at least for awhile.

Essentially then, for all you who WOULD get another GSD...let's say it HAD to be a rescue...an unknown....what would you do in the decision making process?? I hate to be analytical about it...but my experience of having to send the Light of my Life to Rainbow Bridge was just horrific.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Speaking as someone who works in rescue. . . if I found a dog in rescue that I was really interested in I would take that dog to my own vet for a full thorough checkup either before or shortly after adopting. 

In my own rescue group, a dog's vetting might be done piecemeal-- shots at a low-cost clinic, heartworm test at the shelter, neuter somewhere else, so they're fully vetted but they haven't had a full, thorough workup by a family vet. I don't think I would do hip/elbow x-rays because in my experience these issues are a minor issue for a pet dog unless it's very severe, and in that case you'd see the dog was having issues without an x-ray. 

I don't know. Dog's don't guard their hearts when they give them to us. They don't ask how many times a day we'll feed them, or if we'll let them on the couch, or if we'll get rid of them when we have to move. They just give us their hearts. I think loving a rescue dog should be the same way. 

I don't know how long it's been since your dog passed, but you keep describing her death in very traumatic terms. You say it was horrific. I understand grieving, but your dog grew old and died. It was cancer and organ failure that finally got her, but she was an old dog and she passed away happy and full of her years. It's coming across in your posts that you're trying to prevent your heart from being broken this way again, but if you get a dog, your heart *will* be broken this way again. Every dog we get, no matter how much research we do, will grow old and die. At least we hope they'll grow old. My friend had a pup that died of a freak, random issue at six months old. My last dog was killed at 4 years old in the prime of his life by the most random, unpredictable accident ever. 

I guess what I'm saying is. . . . none of us knows what tomorrow will bring. And in trying to prevent one thing, we may lead ourselves directly into something else. Grieve your girl. :hugs: And then when you're ready, find a dog and give your heart to him/her, wholeheartedly and without reservation. The same way they do for us.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

As a kid there were two purebred GSD's on our block. Both were awesome. I LOVED them with all my heart and felt they were 'mine'. LOL When I was just barely 21 I adopted my GSD mix from the humane society. He was an incredible dog and my family STILL talks about how awesome he was, even though it's been 11 years since he died. 

Then I got our lab, and while he was totally different, and it took me a while to bond with him, I loved him no less and in so many ways he was even 'better' than my shep x, which is hard to believe. 

Now I have Rocket, the purebred GSD I've always dreamed of owning. I know already I'm going to shatter in a million pieces when he is gone. I don't know if I'll ever do another puppy. Probably a rescue. 

BUT--I think for me, it's not so much the 'kind' of dog it is, it's the love and relationship we have with each other. Every dog I will ever own will be awesome in it's own way. Even purebreds obviously are totally different from each other, but there's something to be said for a mix that is a uniquely one-of-a-kind. It's kind of like having kids--I thought I wanted a boy first, but I had two daughters and of course when she was born I couldn't have cared less that she wasn't a boy. 

I think I will just walk the shelters and look at rescues until one speaks to me. I'm sure if I'm meant to have another, it will find me.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Dust in the Sun.You had a very specail relationship w/ your GSd ,she was your Heartdog. My husband and i since weve been together have lost two dogs . We got our Daisy when we lost Sassy our lab mix and my husband wanted a completely different looking dog ,hence the GSD. I dread the moment I lose my dogs .If I were doing it again I would get a dog from rescue and b/c i want a therapy dog and need a dog w/ good nerves and health I think Ill go w/ a breeder who I get to know and they believe the dog will match my needs. So I guess Ill have two .I have been lucky w/ my dogs health physically but neither has good nerves.I love them like no tommorrow but I want a dog who can go places and do things and likes people and dogs and kids. The more i read on this forum I want to work w/ a rescue who can help me identify a dog w/ solid nerves or a breeder who I can see their lines.Then again i might find a dog on this list who needs sprung from death row or another dog who is on the street. Your questions are actually the ones i ask myself all the time. I think any dog has the potential for problems. I also fear feeling the heartache again.


----------



## Dust of the Sun (Nov 27, 2011)

*A Good Talking To*

Emoore-

My girl was sent to heaven just over 3 weeks ago.

Everything in your last post is right-on accurate ... I can't argue with anything you said and you've perfectly nailed my mental state. I am very gunshy and never want to go through that again...but that's just not realistic. Such love and such pain. I guess I needed a good Talking To!! Thanks. Dust


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

It takes a certain toughness or compassion to rescue older and special needs dogs. I certainly am not that kind of person. My other half's friend when his mongrel terrier passed went and adopted another dog (mongrel was 16) It was a ShepX; he fell in love with the dog and it passed suddenly from an undiagnosed problem (spleenic mass I think). He was crushed, but from there went on to see a need for older dogs needing a nice place to pass. 
A few not ever really getting that until they came to live with him. That's a special person and incredibly tough on an emotional level. I definitely couldn't do that.
He ended up adopting four special needs/older dogs until he ended up with "Spike" He loved and spoiled each dog in turn until it was their time to leave this earth. Spike was young and still living to this day and living a life that I can only hope to have if I'm good enough to come back as a dog.

I may not go through another puppy, but I've been seeing some real nice dogs that come through my job (boarding facility) that have been dumped in shelters around northern California....I mean; some really sweet GSDs that are just wonderful dogs. I always think, someone lost a GREAT DOG. 
It would definitely worth a trip to Los Banos (dreaded highway 152 in CA) or Sacremento to save one of these dogs.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Well, Jolene my GSD with maybe Sheltie and some Husky in her is my heart dog. She came from Pets INC and I knew her from about 4 months and she was morbidly afraid of men and scared of everyone else. I assume from some things that happened she was beaten by a man because she defecated in the house. I got her social to me and they were going to give her to me, but I insisted on paying full fee. I got her reasonably social to everyone. When I got Mickey ,my Siberian from my friend's rescue, it has been very good for her. HE was found wandering the streets in Savannah, GA, and the rescue there had to sedate him during his heartworm treatments as he was beyond wide open. Both are now 6. He is mellow inside, unless you show him a leash or heaven forbid.... a racing harness as my friend did dogsledding with the rescues. We even taught Jolene. So, I would take a GSD if it fell into my lap. I am 65 and and am afraid I won't outlive my dogs.

Powell


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Dust of the Sun said:


> Everything in your last post is right-on accurate ... I can't argue with anything you said and you've perfectly nailed my mental state.


Yeah, it's almost like I've been through it myself recently. 


Dust of the Sun said:


> I am very gunshy and never want to go through that again...but that's just not realistic. Such love and such pain. I guess I needed a good Talking To!! Thanks. Dust


That's an understandable part of grieving. When my 4-year old GSD died suddenly, he left me with his older "brother"- an 8-year old Shepherd. That was a year and a half ago, and I'd by lying if I said I still don't wake up in the middle of the night and check to make sure he's still breathing. Sometimes if he's sleeping too hard I'll go over and shake him. We had a real scare recently with his health and some problems with his liver. I was so angry at God and the universe-- I feel like after losing my other dog young I'm "owed" a long, long time with Rocky. But the truth is none of us is owed another day with our dogs. And when we deeply love an animal whose lifespan is only 10-20% of ours, we set ourselves up for great joy and great pain.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

My dad has said he doesn't want another GSD because they shed too much. He has also said he doesn't want anymore dogs with long tails because Cookie used to knock things over when she wagged hers. I don't think he completely means it, though.
I don't mind the shedding all that much myself. I'm used to the vacuum being full of dog hair.


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

I do not think I will get another, being that my daughter hopefully will be grown and in college & I'll be close to retirement. I love my high energy, need lots of exercise, hairy, bring mud in the house, drip water all through the house after drinking dog, but there is no doubt he is a lot of work. It's all good now & he brings a lot of joy to our lives, but later I don't think I'll want that kind of commitment.


----------



## Batzmomm (Nov 8, 2011)

When I lost my 1st GSD Blue almost 3 yrs ago now, I was devestated. Life was very different. She grew up with my kids and we had 10 wonderful years with her. My kids are grown and out of my house. It took my over a year to want another dog. Of course it had to be a GSD  Got one, a 5 month old female, Bear had her a year and wanted a little baby pup so I went and got Tank. I'm so happy having dogs around again!!! I will say though that after Tank passes I don't think I'll be getting another animal of any kind. I've fulfilled my empty nest syndrome now and should be good for another 10 years minimum.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I'll definitely be getting more GSDs. They have that certain something that keeps me coming back. I can't have just one! 

But I am interested in other (large) breeds. I would like to foster or own the following breeds:
- Rottie
- Malamute
- English Mastiff
- Leonberger
- Akita
- Great Dane
- Groenendael
- Doberman
- Malinois 
- Newfie

Good thing I'm still young and have time to chip away at this list


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Whatever my dad may feel, I definitely want another GSD. If I can't get one while I live with my parents, I'll get one when I live on my own or married or whatever. (Probably won't be able to until then anyways.) I didn't realize how much I love the breed until Cookie died. Such devoted dogs.
My current dog is a Papillon/Shetland Sheepdog mix. I like these breeds, but I guess I have a thing for "velcro dogs" and I'll be more inclined toward breeds that are known for that.

Going to be a copy-cat and list other breeds I'm interested in owning one day:
-smooth Collie
-Corgi
-Bermese Mountain Dog
-Borzoi
-Papillon
-Shetland Sheepdog


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

qbchottu said:


> I'll definitely be getting more GSDs. They have that certain something that keeps me coming back. I can't have just one!
> 
> But I am interested in other (large) breeds. I would like to foster or own the following breeds:
> *- Rottie
> ...


Bolded are breeds I also will like to own! Along with more Shelties(my last 2 dogs were Sheltie Mixes.) and Rough Collies, Australian Shepherds, and Border Collies, oh and Pitbulls.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I kept saying my next dog would be a smaller, calmer, non-shedding breed--but I got talked into getting another GSD. I love her to death, but I don't know if I'll ever get another one, unless it is a very calm one. Due to life circumstances, I can't commit to formal training anymore, and these dogs really need a job!


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

I was pretty sure I wouldn't get another GSD after Rio passes. I want to experience life with a few other breeds and I sometimes doubt if my energy level fit the GSD lifestyle but I have decided that I'd like to be a 2 dog home and ALWAYS want a GSD to be part of my family. 
I hope to be adding a Newfie puppy soon and I'm very excited about it but when I look at the dark sable puppy pictures I'm tempted to add a GSD instead. They are such a special breed and when Rio curls up next to me in the evening I get such a warm, safe feeling that I've never had with past dogs. 
I do understand why someone would chose not to add another dog of the same breed as their heart dog though. My heart dog was Biggy the Scottish terrier/Cairn Terrier cross and I cant even look at scruffy black terriers without it hurting deeply. I dont think I'll ever be ready to get another mix like he was even though I love the look. I feel like I'll expect another terrier to be like Biggy and it wont be fair on the puppy. Never say never though.. only time will tell.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

German Shepherds are my heart breed, and I can't imagine myself with another breed. They are everything I want in a dog, and match my lifestyle perfectly. I will likely keep going back to my current breeder until they are no longer breeding... I am so very happy with the puppies they produce.

Once I title Hunter and he matures, I will seek another pup from his breeder.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

mysweetkaos said:


> I've thought about it a lot....I am torn. Kaos is truly the dog love of my life:wub: I would love another Shepherd when he is gone...but I would be so worried that the new dog would never measure up to him. .....


I've heard so many people who have lost their GSD say this. And I can certainly understand why.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

German shepherds are beautiful, intelligent & loyal dogs and I love them. But I also love many other breeds. While, I would not hesitate to bring another GSD home, breed won't be the deciding factor.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I've been thinking about this thread for a couple days now. Still not quite sure of my answer. I love Niko, but he has been a real challenge. I don't know if it is the mistakes I have made, intrinsic characteristics of the breed, or my lifestyle which have contributed to the difficulties I have had with him. I'm not sure if I am a good enough owner/trainer to properly socialize a GSD to the extent needed because I live so far out in the boonies. We just are not exposed to the variety and quantity of sights/sounds/smells that people even in a small town are able to expose their puppies to. And although I made sure he was in puppy classes and playgroups, due to either temperament or bad experiences he is still very reactive to dogs and strangers. We are working on it and making progress, but I would not want to run the risk of having the same situation arise in another puppy in the future. I might be better off with a different breed, although at this point I have no idea what breed might work best for me.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I love all dogs period....BUT....once you have "fallen in love" with a specific breed, you cannot imagine life without their companionship.
One can "love" dogs.....but it's different when one is "in love" with a specific breed of dog.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

As soon as the boy and I are settled into a bigger place (a house, not an apartment), we plan on getting a pitbull or an aussie (he LOVES those breeds....I've had a pit, and I love them as well). While he loves Sheldon, I think I'm going to have a hard time convincing him to keep a gsd around (he loves Sheldon, but he wasn't the dog he was looking for or expecting). We want to do rescue work, especially with the 'aggressive' breeds, so i'm sure we'll end up with another one someday....but hopefully Shel will stick around for a while....I'm kinda attached to him


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I am certain of 3 things, I will always have horses, I will always have Cairn Terriers, and I will always have German Shepherds, no other big breed even remotely appeals to me, don't care for the ugly, drooly Mastiff types, I don't like Rotties, Malanois hold absolutely no appeal to me, and either do Labs, nope, I love my beautiful German Shepherds and always have, no others for me, and going forward I'm anticipating the future ones to be decendants of my beautiful Gavin.  I don't care how old I get, I will drag myself up on my horse and go down the trail with my Shepherds and my Cairns, till death do we part.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

LARHAGE said:


> I'm anticipating the future ones to be decendants of my beautiful Gavin.


I couldn't agree more with this statement!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I love Sasha with all my heart. A better dog to own as the first dog I've had sole responsibility for, I could not have asked for. That being said....I don't know. If I am ever to the point where I can do schutzhund, then I'll either have a working line GSD or a Dutch Shepherd. I love how trainable shepherds are. I love how much they love you with all their hearts. My mom says when I leave, most of the time Sasha isn't neurotic, but when she hears me pull up she goes nuts...apparently last time she even went and "told" my brother I was home, she was so excited. I love that. I love that she can read me, and I admire that she'd die for me. All that being said I'm not sure my next dog will be a GSD. I think I'll have another one at some point. I can't imagine a breed I'd rather have when I have children. I know some people are apprehensive about that, but honestly I would love my children to grow up with a GSD. I'd like to try out a couple different breeds though. I'd like to have a great dane. I'd like to own a dachshund, a Chinese crested, maybe a yorkie. I'd like own an Australian shepherd. So basically I just love dogs and am always up for something different. However, I've decided recently that in a few years I would like to have two dogs at a time always, so I theoretically I could have my cake and eat it too lol If I get a dog in the next few years it will probably be a smaller dog, as I don't think at this point I could handle two larger dogs at this point. I want to wait until I own my own house for that.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

After Rocky passes-- very far in the future I hope-- I want an Enzo baby from Kleinen Hain! I :wub: Enzo!


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm not sure what we will do, if Josh lasts 12 yrs, (hopefully more) we will be 60 and 61 when he passes. We will probably be without animals for a little while so we can travel a bit. After that I'd be open to another GSD, not a puppy though, probably a rescue.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

SitUbuSit said:


> I couldn't agree more with this statement!



I'm in love with The Batling, he's doing fantastic!! That kids a future star! Hope you can pry him away from Aunt Carole!


----------



## johnquantran (Aug 4, 2010)

Too early to tell for me. My GSD is only 1.5 yr old. But I watch on Youtube and hear other people said that GSD is prone into hip problem, out of of 100 dog police department can select around 10 GSD. That is around 10% very low. People said the malinois is much less problem compare to the GSD. I will let you know in next 7yrs.
--JT


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

When I think about any future dog, I am breed agnostic. If I was looking for my next dog, I would probably do what I did with my current dog… foster for an all-breed rescue and adopt the dog that I felt I had a special connection with. Of course, as the rescue I foster for knows that I am a GSD owner who is comfortable fostering larger dogs, they tend to send the GSDs my way… so, in this future scenario, the deck might be stacked for a GSD or GSD Mix being my next dog. But, it could just as likely be anything... to me, it is all about the connection you feel to a dog, not the breed.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Yup. And this time, i want to do it right, and go through a breeder =3 but, it'll be a while xD


----------



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

Reading this thread has got me thinking about how picky I am to my choice of dog.

Yes, it will be a GS (I like that when a person asks "will he bite"? and I say "Only if I tell him to") So a GS is an automatic protection/deterent for 90% of the population.


---AND---

Be A rescue

Have very good markings

Female

PB GS

1-2 yr old

(one who someone already has put some training into)

Have potential guard traits

When first meeting her, she would have to present herself as confident


And hopefully I would not compare her to my previous GS as she will probably not even come close.
But that is hopefully 10 years off as Nimai is only 11 months old.

Am I asking too much?

Francis


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

As of right now, I probably won't get anymore dogs. I already have 3 GSD's and 1 terrier.

I think later in the future....we would like to help foster. Right now that wouldn't work, but later on maybe???


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I am unsure. My GSD has already passed away and he was definitely my heart dog. I am having a hard time committing to a new GSD pup. I will probably own another GSD in the future, but it may or may not be my next dog. I would like to start hauling my horse to events and trail rides. A smaller dog that can ride with easier might be nice for a change. So, if I don't go the GSD route with my next pup, it will likely be a border collie, heeler, or BC/heeler mix.


----------



## MountainGSDs (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm closing in on 60 and my family had shepherds and that's all I`ve ever had so it's probably too late to teach this old dog new tricks. 
That being said the Leonbergers intrigue me.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

IF i will consider gettin a dog aftr Mia, it will be only a GSD. i wouldnt have ANYother dog in my house even if someone paid me !


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have 2 GSDs right now, they are 2 years apart, when one passes I will not get another GSD. I only want 1 GSD at a time, I will try my best to never have 2 at the same time again.

Although I will always have a GSD, life is too short and there are many breeds that I would also love to have in my life. The Dalmatian will be the next breed for me. At some point I would also like a Doberman, Pomeranian, Shiba Inu, Border Collie, Sheltie and a Australian Shepherd.


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

I never thought in my life I would own a dog, much less a German shepherd. I am only 16 months into it, but I don't think any other breed could measure up to my boy, and he is still so much a puppy. I know he will turn into an amazing dog.

If he lives a good long life, I will be in my 50's when he is gone, so I have already given the thought to asking the breeder at that time if she has one of her breeding males or females that she is ready to sell, not sure if I could do another puppy. (Of course I could, but an adult sounds so much more tempting.)

I work with a malinois at work, he is sweet and wonderful, and I have nothing but admiration for any of the Belgians. We also had a tervuren (now retired) at work and he was also wonderful. The malinois came in last night and I couldn't help but think "he sure is small" (compared to Hank.) LOL


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Hopefully we are several years out from another dog, given that Koshka is a pup and Krissie is only 2. But I can see another GSD as easily as any other breed. The PB dogs I've had are a Sheltie, a Lab, a Pit, a Sharpei, a Chow, and Huskies. So I would like to branch out into some other breeds along the way. Some that I want to have at some point include Akita, Rottie, Dobie, Anatolian, Irish Wolfhound, and probably a Border or an Aussie. And that is the short list!! I do think we'll want another GSD after the enjoyment we already have from Koshka.


----------



## atruepastime (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm torn between getting a working line gsd as my next dog (one that has stable calm nerves and is protective rather than a prey monster) or a mastiff of some sort - either a cane corso or a boerboel. Thats if we end up on property like we intend to.. if we end up in suburbia then any pound dog with a stable calm nature and moderate energy level would be ideal (apart from a fluffy slipper type dog, they just don't do it for me).


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I love all dogs, so whatever catches my eye or needs to be rescued I do enjoy my shepherd and I adore my golden retriever, so its possible I will stick with those breeds. I have 3 dogs right now and I would like to eventually get a fourth and with the order they are in, it will be a pound puppy or golden next, then a shepherd again...I have to rotate them


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not sure, I think I'd like something calmer with less prey drive. That could mean just getting a german shepherd from a different line, though. There's a lot of other breeds I like though, so I might give them a try.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think Sinister will be the last GSD I own.

I am just overwhelmed by the amount of hair that he has been shedding the last 2 months, it's unbelieveable. I brush him almost everyday, clean his bed everyday, sweep everyday and at night when I sit down to eat a meal I have a dog hair in my mouth and I catch a tumble weed going by in the corner of my eye. 

I had to kick him out of my bedroom about 2 months ago. He's always slept in the same room as me, ever since he was 11 weeks old, but the hair is just too much. He's alright with sleeping outside my room by my door but I miss having him in there with me. 

Why do they have to shed so dang much?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> I think Sinister will be the last GSD I own.


Don't you also have a puppy? Or am I thinking of someone else with two black GSDs?


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

We are sticking with a GSD even though my husband and I will be probably be in late 50's or early 60's when our 17 month old passes.


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

I think Pyrrha is just perfect, but I agree with some others here, that when she passes (don't even want to think about it now!), we may try another breed--only because I don't want to compare another dog to her based on breed stereotypes. Seems unfair somehow. (But, if I'm really being honest with myself, I will probably bring a second rescue GSD into my house in the next few years...)


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I swore up and down never again will I ever own a GSD when Zeus passed away, in fact, if it wasn't for my baby, I would have been on happy pills for sure. 

Then Odin passed away- my God, the heartache, it still pains me to this day. 

Koda is so much like Zeus, very calm and collected. He is also very confident , I have yet to see him back down. He is such a clown. One of the things that I am just noticing now, Koda is always on guard- I think he sleeps with one eye open.  He is always "patrolling" in the house, out in the backyard, wherever he is, he is on guard, all.the.time. He is not a lazy dog for sure. 

Anyway, yes I will own another GSD and another, till the end.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

I remember being reluctant to get a GSD at first, but it was my husband's dream to own another GSD and he waited 27 years. He has supported me with my parrots so I had to get over my reluctance and support him. Only seemed fair.

Jake is only 5 1/2 months old so far, but I find myself fascinated with the breed now! I love so much about Jake and know now that I'm a GSD person for life. Once Jake is around 2 years old we are considering getting another one.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm open to whatever appeals to me at that time. I like trying out different things, had a monkey for a short time before. In my dreams, I'd like to become the master of a safari. In real life, maybe one day work at a sanctuary where there are baby goats, camels and... giraffes.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

we said we we would not get another dog at all because they get costly in old age but when our 12 yr old female gsd passed we could not stand the empty spot in our lives so rescued a 2 yr old female and love her so much so what thought was so different when it really happened


----------



## ohdev (Mar 26, 2012)

Right now I have two dogs, split between my boyfriend and I. Our black lab lives with him, and our (read as: my) GSD lives with me. Even though he's only 4.5 months, I honestly can't dream of not having another GSD, even while having other dogs. I've already begun my search for my next dog, and I'm having a hard time deciding between another GSD, or either a Border Collie or ACD. We probably won't get another dog until our dogs now are 6 and 4, but there's no harm no foul in doing some research now, right?


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

ohdev said:


> Right now I have two dogs, split between my boyfriend and I. Our black lab lives with him, and our (read as: my) GSD lives with me. Even though he's only 4.5 months, I honestly can't dream of not having another GSD, even while having other dogs. I've already begun my search for my next dog, and I'm having a hard time deciding between another GSD, or either a Border Collie or ACD. We probably won't get another dog until our dogs now are 6 and 4, but there's no harm no foul in doing some research now, right?


The harm is you'll get another dog


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I could not even imagine not having a German Shepherd, I've had them for so long, I guess living on a mini-ranch with horses the hair just isn't even an issue, heck, I have six dogs and 5 horses, around here hair is par for the course, but seriously, I don't have this huge dog hair problem at all.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I can't imagine life without at least 1 GSD in it at all times.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

GSD's are the only dog for me! I will always have at least one. More than likely, I'll always have at least two.
Koda & Rory are both incredibly special to me, & I know it will devastate me when I lose each of them, but it will not prevent me from getting more GSD's. No dogs will ever be able replace my dogs, but each one will hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## Alishan86 (Oct 30, 2011)

You know, I love the gsd! Especially mine..he's almost 2 and actually is my first dog...but when that day comes when he passes I'd love to get another gsd but I'm not sure if I could. There shedding is such a problem for me...if they breed gsd that barely shed that would be nice!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I know I will always have at least one because I foster them.I do like to have different breeds though.


----------



## Magda (Feb 26, 2012)

I used to think that when I got my first GSD Cody. But we have always added another GSD to the family every 4 - 5 years, so I have never been without GSD's in the house - I cannot even imagine life without one! But yes, I will always own a GSD, and someday would love to add an Irish Wolfhound to the family!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I have almost always had a GSD since I was 17. I can never get another right away after one passes but this time I already had Raina when Pyrate crossed the bridge. I can't see any reason why I would not get another one again, but maybe a young adult rescue or a senior rescue next time since I'll be pretty old by then.


----------

